# London Newbie



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Hi guys thought Id say hi. Just about to start looking at getting a used machine and grinder in the next week or so, so sure I've got a bunch of questions and reading to do on here. Cheers


----------



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Sorry just realised I posted this in the wrong thread


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum - and to a wealth of knowledge. Most of us started out as you are.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Welcome! Good move joining before buying... Get your post count up and have a gander in the For Sale section. You may find things cheaper on eBay etc, but it's unlikely they will have been as cared for.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Welcome!

I started here with no idea, and still feel the same, but now I drink better coffee...

What sort of machine are you after?


----------



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Thanks.

I've been changing my mind constantly about what I'm after to be honest.

I started thinking of a Barista Express as it also had the grinder, but then saw that all of them seem to brake and it looks like it takes a while for the steamer to get up to temp. I think after having a little look around I'll go for a Rancilio Silvia (used) and then after I get used to it I can look into any mods etc. But any pointers would be great. I just don't want to get something and then start thinking about upgrading it a month later.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Well... Any machine you buy will just be a temporary stop-gap between upgrades, sorry.









The Silvia is a good solid machine, but doesn't come up second hand too often on the forum, but there are usually a few on eBay all the time. The Gaggia Classic is more common, but has a smaller aluminium boiler.

If you go the Silvia, it would be worth investigating a PID...


----------



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Ha ok well hopefully It cant last me a little while.

I did look at the Gaggia Classic briefly but it looked like it needs a fair bit modding before its good to go? The steamer seemed like it's a bit better on the Silvia to.

I'll have a look into the PID's to


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Gaggia Classics out of the box are completely fine - and I'd even argue that learning on one before you upgrade to PID or even HX/Dual Boiler machines gives you a better grounding.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn's advice, as ever, is totally sound. I bought a relatively unmodded Classic (the pressure had been adjusted) off the forum as my first machine at a point when I wasn't sure that I'd take to making espresso at home. It seemed a low risk option. As it turned out I enjoyed the whole process and eventually upgraded - selling the Classic on the Forum for almost what I'd paid for it.


----------



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I guess it would leave more in my budget for a grinder if I looked at the classic. Is it worth doing the pressure mod straight away then?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

josh18t said:


> Thanks for the advice. I guess it would leave more in my budget for a grinder if I looked at the classic. Is it worth doing the pressure mod straight away then?


 Yes - unless it has been done with a S/H one. Increase your post count and keep an eye on the for sale threads on the forum - Classics do appear - along with grinders.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

A shameless bump, but just in case...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31795-For-Sale-Gaggia-Classic-La-Cimbali-Grinder

I can put a rancilio wand on it for you, and the OPV mod is already done.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum ! A used classic or Siliva would be a great choice. I had my Silvia for 7 years and it never missed a beat. Just make sure you find one that's been well maintained - particularly if it's been used in a hard water area. These machines need regular descaling even is using Brita filtered water. Many people on here use bottled water which depending on which water is used may hardly ever need descaling.

Grinder wise you will see many recommendations for the Eureka Mignon on here - for many good reasons (apart from the fact it grinds very well !). If you decide on a Mignon check out the for sale section. In fact (another shameless bump) I currently have a 6 month old one for sale:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31839-Eureka-Mignon-M2-Gloss-black-6-months-old-£200


----------



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Thanks Pete Im now trawling through ebay/gumtree/the forum for either a Classic or a Silvia. I did see your grinder and was thinking about getting a Mignon. I'm just waiting to hear back from a couple of offers I've made elsewhere and will get back to you on your for sale thread.

Yeah I've seen the water is an issue specially being in London. I moved here from Devon and couldn't believe what my kettle looked like after a year after moving as I'd never been in a hard water area. I think I'll be sticking to bottled water for the machine for sure.


----------

